# May-December Relationship Success



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

My wife and I are in the second year of our married life. We still have the glow of newlyweds and are happy in every aspect of our relationship. She is 28 years younger than me. She is 33. 

What advice do you have for us to sustain a long and happy marriage that may be different from advice to same age couples?


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you plan to have children? If you do, think very carefully about it. I had a father who was your sort of age when I was born to his wife 26 years younger than him. That caused me huge problems, the consequences of which have stayed with me all my life (I am now 60).


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

tryingtobebetter said:


> Do you plan to have children? If you do, think very carefully about it. I had a father who was your sort of age when I was born to his wife 26 years younger than him. That caused me huge problems, the consequences of which have stayed with me all my life (I am now 60).


What sort of problems?


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

Well apart from the fact he died when I was eighteen and left us in a financial mess, he was a very non-participatory father no doubt partly because he was physically frail, especially in his later years, maybe also to some degree because of the culture in which he grew up (he was born in the 1890s). Because of his age in part he demanded my mother's full-time attention which of course meant my sister and I were neglected (not helped by the fact my parents went to live in another country to us for the last nine years of my father's life).

He was in consequence a very remote figure in my life, only ever gave me one piece of advice (which was bad), left me to grow up pretty much on my own from the age of ten (sent to live with relatives). I made some big mistakes as a result

It has left me with a lot of anger (better than it was as I have mellowed with age and the love of my wife)


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Being aware that your interests and abilities are going to be very different eventually is probably the best advice I could give.

In 10 years, she'll still be a vibrant 43, probably still active and wanting to go places and do things. You'll be 71 and a lot slower.

I would imagine that your sex drives may be a lot different. Some women get a second wind into their sex lives in their 40's while us guys need all the help we can get later in life.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Chris Taylor said:


> I would imagine that your sex drives may be a lot different. Some women get a second wind into their sex lives in their 40's while us guys need all the help we can get later in life.


You are not whistling dixie on this one, my husband is just 3 yrs older than me, and I was beginning to feel like he was an old man when that came upon me...I would have died & went to heaven if he was 20 yrs YOUNGER during that time...

Thank God for the little blue pill.


----------

